# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Mond en tand >  Lijntjes

## meiss

Ik heb allemaal van die lijntjes op me voortanden.
Het lijkt net alsof er een soort van barstjes erin lopen ofzo, van zulke lijntjes lopen er over me tanden.
niet overal, maar 2/3 lijntjes.
is dit normaal?
hoe komt dit?
hebben meer mensen dit?

x

----------


## Agnes574

Ze hebben mij altijd gezegd dat dit een tekort aan Calcium toont...
Ik heb dit ook...

Xx Ag

----------


## meiss

maar breekt het dan niet?
het ziet er echt uit alsof het elk moment kan breken ofzo:|

x

----------


## Agnes574

Nee hoor meiss...je tanden breken écht niet zomaar hoor  :Wink: 
Bekijk ook eens het artikel 'Tanderosie'....en ik zal eens verder spitten voor je dit weekend ok? Alle info die ik kan vinden zet ik hier dan neer!!

Liefs Ag Xx

----------

